# Pflaumenbaum



## trampelkraut (27. Juli 2016)

Leute ich bin so richtig happy!

Wegen des Teichbaus musste ich einen Pflaumenbaum der schon 4 Jahre bei uns im Garten gepflanzt war versetzen. Das war im Herbst 2014, es sah nicht gut um in aus.  2015 trieb er gut aus warf aber schon im Frühsommer das ganze Obst ab.

Ich habe gewässert und gewässert. in diesem Jahr hat er es geschafft. Schaut euch die Bilder an.


----------



## ASSchlicki (28. Juli 2016)

Hi Roland, wann sollen wir uns den Pflaumenkuchen abholen.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2016)

Andreas du weisst doch, nur selbst essen macht dick.


----------



## ASSchlicki (28. Juli 2016)

wir wollen auch dick werden.

Könnte mir das so vorstellen:


----------



## tosa (28. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> wir wollen auch dick werden.
> 
> Könnte mir das so vorstellen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 170046



Wann und wo......?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2016)

Kommt der Realität sehr nahe. Aber wegen eines Stück Pflaumenkuchen von Emsdetten nach Unterfranken na ja......


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juli 2016)

Unterfranken? Wo gibts Quetschekuche?
VG Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2016)

in 63927


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2016)

Mein Lieblingskuchen - und soweit weg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2016)

Hi Roland,

Quetsche sind ja fast Unkraut, steckt ja als eine der Elternarten die __ Schlehe drin

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Juli 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Quetsche sind ja fast Unkraut, steckt ja als eine der Elternarten die __ Schlehe drin
> 
> MfG Frank



Wenn es gut schmeckt, darfs auch Unkraut sein.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2016)

Erstens gar kein Kraut, zweitens ist __ Schlehe auch sehr, sehr lecker - wenn man nicht versucht, sie roh zu essen


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2016)

Es war so weit!

             leider schon alle.


Am Samstag wird nochmal gebacken.


----------



## tosa (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe Samstag Zeit, schick mir die Anschrift per pn


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Aug. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich habe Samstag Zeit, schick mir die Anschrift per pn



Tut mir leid, ist  schon reserviert. Aber ich kann dich für nächstes Jahr vormerken.


----------



## tosa (12. Aug. 2016)

Bäh, jetzt kriegst du die Keule.....


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Aug. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Quetsche sind ja fast Unkraut


Das Zeug ist Unkraut. Muss jedes Jahr Unmengen an Schösslingen abschneiden/ausreißen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

das kommt davon wenn man sich Schlehenableger in den Garten holt

bei unseren 7 Zwetschgenbäumen hat das 35 Jahre lang der Rasenmäher erledigt (und dann kams Waldmoped)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das kommt davon wenn man sich Schlehenableger in den Garten holt


Ist eine Erbschaft.....egal der Hauptbaum ist am absterben und einer der Ausläufer ist jetzt so groß das er schon trägt. Den Hauptbaum habe ich jetzt als Kletterhilfe für die Amerikanische Trompete vorgesehen. Und Specht und Meisen finden den auch sehr Interessant und untersuchen den Dauern.
  Baumgestrüpp ganz links


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Pflaumenenkuchen gibts bei uns jetzt auch schon regelmäßig. Denn von unserem Baum ist ein Ast abgebrochen (ja, dieses Jahr ist ein gutes Obstjahr bei uns). Wir haben den Ast weiter bewässert, sodass die Früchte reifen konnten, und jetzt ist Genusszeit!


----------

